# More bad MIDI music.



## BenW (Nov 10, 2008)

I've written a few new things since my last post in here.
In the attached zip, they are contained.

All but two of them are just unfinished ideas.

Yew is a complete song, and I consider it to be my best one to date.
Vampires is also a complete song, and was finished mere minutes before this post. This was an experiment with a weird scale (the same scale as the other song I posted, "Byzantine", except I strictly excluded the use of accidentals this time).


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

You a music producer or something? Good stuff.:wink:


----------



## BenW (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope, just a guy who plays guitar in his basement.
Thanks though.


----------



## BenW (Nov 10, 2008)

I just realized how bad the one track (the first melody you hear) in the "Vampires" song sounds on certain soundfont sets.
I'm going to change it when I get home, and upload it again.
WAY too much sustain.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Vampires is the best

Your sound sounds way different than my sound: :laughing:


----------



## BenW (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is the version with the fix.


----------

